# ivf/pain



## mollie (Nov 19, 2002)

hi peter i've just had ivf again [2nd time] i responded very slowly with puregon is it normal to had period pain before embryo transfer?this has happened twice also with iui 
thanks


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Mollie,

Yes, absolutely normal. It's the natural response to the egg collection procedure.

Regards,

Peter



mollie said:


> hi peter i've just had ivf again [2nd time] i responded very slowly with puregon is it normal to had period pain before embryo transfer?this has happened twice also with iui
> thanks


----------

